# Transitioning to adult food



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

When I switched Elroy to adult food (around 14 months), he transitioned from Purina Pro Plan Puppy (Chicken-Shredded Blend) to PPP Adult (Chicken-Shredded Blend) in only a few meals. 25%, 50%, 75%, 100%. For Elroy I don't think it was even necessary to transition these similar foods.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> When I switched Elroy to adult food (around 14 months), he transitioned from Purina Pro Plan Puppy (Chicken-Shredded Blend) to PPP Adult (Chicken-Shredded Blend) in only a few meals. 25%, 50%, 75%, 100%. For Elroy I don't think it was even necessary to transition these similar foods.


Thank You.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I did switch slowly mixing in a little more every few days and continued with a mix until I finished the puppy food. I waited till my minipoo was about a year old before transitioning.

I love seeing her baby picture next to the beautiful young lady she is today.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

Skylar said:


> I did switch slowly mixing in a little more every few days and continued with a mix until I finished the puppy food. I waited till my minipoo was about a year old before transitioning.
> 
> I love seeing her baby picture next to the beautiful young lady she is today.


Thank You. She has change quite a bit.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm the odd one out, as I've always done food switching as "we're out of that stuff, here's this stuff instead". I've done it this way for decades, and have rarely had anyone have an issue.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> I'm the odd one out, as I've always done food switching as "we're out of that stuff, here's this stuff instead". I've done it this way for decades, and have rarely had anyone have an issue.


Thank You


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> I'm the odd one out, as I've always done food switching as "we're out of that stuff, here's this stuff instead". I've done it this way for decades, and have rarely had anyone have an issue.


Hahaha! Glad I'm not alone! Thomas has literally eaten whatever his entire life with no problems. I'm waiting for Jeffrey to get to 12 months before I switch the gang over to adult food.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to open a new kibble flavor for Pogo and Snarky without much transition. They also had tough digestive systems in their younger years. 

I think there are two components to food tolerance. One is whether the dog has some kind of immune system reaction to a particular protein. I wouldn't mess with trying to desensitize an allergic dog without consulting with a vet.

The other is whether the gut flora are adapted to whatever carbs/fats/fibers/proteins are found in the food. Pogo and Snarky scavenged all manner of snacks ranging from goldfish crackers to horse manure on a daily basis. Therefore, when they got a new food, there was a pretty good chance they already had a healthy population of bacteria which were happy to help them digest it. I could just open a new bag, and they would be fine.

In contrast, I would be a lot more careful with Galen if, for example, I were to switch him over to a formulation with a lot of egg and cheese. He doesn't get a lot of egg and dairy snacks, so I'm sure his gut biome would be shocked if he suddenly got two cups of eggy kibble. I would want to do a gradual transition to see how he was handling it and to give his gut biome a chance to rebalance.

In the case of transitioning between puppy and adult Purina, my assumption is that most of the ingredients are the same; the proportions are just different. It wouldn't hurt to do a gradual transition, but it's not the kind of shocking change that switching from a lamb & rice formula to a fish & oatmeal base would be.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I used to open a new kibble flavor for Pogo and Snarky without much transition. They also had tough digestive systems in their younger years.
> 
> I think there are two components to food tolerance. One is whether the dog has some kind of immune system reaction to a particular protein. I wouldn't mess with trying to desensitize an allergic dog without consulting with a vet.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

The company reps recommend doing a 5-10 day transition even between flavors, lifestyles, and new formulations.
Given that you are using a Sensitive formulation, I'm assuming your pup has a more delicate system that way. I would definitely follow the transition guidelines in that case.
My own dogs, like cowpony's, are scavengers with tough stomachs (scavenged a dead frog recently 🤢). Farm life plus kids... always something interesting to eat lol.
Sometimes I transition over a few meals and sometimes I am just glad I remembered to buy food do they are used to going from one brand/formulation to another!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

Starvt said:


> The company reps recommend doing a 5-10 day transition even between flavors, lifestyles, and new formulations.
> Given that you are using a Sensitive formulation, I'm assuming your pup has a more delicate system that way. I would definitely follow the transition guidelines in that case.
> My own dogs, like cowpony's, are scavengers with tough stomachs (scavenged a dead frog recently 🤢). Farm life plus kids... always something interesting to eat lol.
> Sometimes I transition over a few meals and sometimes I am just glad I remembered to buy food do they are used to going from one brand/formulation to another!


Thank you


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

Starvt said:


> My own dogs, like cowpony's, are scavengers with tough stomachs (scavenged a dead frog recently 🤢). Farm life plus kids... always something interesting to eat lol.


Dogs are SO GROSS!!!! Mine were fighting over something with a tail. It was a dead something and had probably been dead for awhile. I didn't look too closely...just grabbed it with a paper towel and threw it away. GAG.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is Purina's advice

*How Long to Feed Puppy Food & When to Switch to Adult Dog Food*

You should feed puppy food until your puppy reaches maturity. Once he has reached maturity, you can switch to adult dog food.
Not all breeds reach maturity at the same age, however, so this can make it harder to know when to switch.

*How Long to Feed Puppy Food*
Puppies need a complete and balanced puppy food until they reach maturity. Although dogs who are one year or older are often considered adults, this isn’t always the case.
For dogs, adulthood depends more on breed size than their age. Because large and giant breeds take longer to mature, they need to eat puppy food longer than small- or medium-sized breeds.
Here’s how long to feed puppy food based on breed sizes:

*Toy and Small Breed Dogs: *Many toy and small breed dogs weigh less than 20 pounds at maturity and reach this size between 9 and 10 months of age.
*Medium Dog Breeds: *Medium-sized dogs weigh between 21 and 50 pounds at maturity. They tend to reach maturity around 12 months of age.
*Large & Giant Breeds: *Large breeds and giant breeds weigh between 50 and 100 pounds, respectively, and can take 18 months to 2 full years to reach maturity. They need to eat puppy food longer than small- and medium-sized breeds.
If you have a mixed breed dog or aren’t sure how big your dog will be at maturity, it’s best to consult with your veterinarian. They can tell you when to switch to an adult dog food and help make it a successful transition.
“As puppies get older and reach maturity, it is important to monitor their food consumption. Leftovers in a bowl could signal that your puppy is getting full and needs less calories throughout the day. Start by offering less food per feeding and continue to monitor his body condition,” says Purina Nutritionist Karina Carbo-Johnson, MS.

*Why Adult Dog Food is Important*
Puppy food is nutrient rich and high in calories to support your puppy’s growth, development and high energy levels.
Continuing to feed puppy food past the point of maturity could cause him to become overweight, which can lead to other health problems.
Choose a complete and balanced adult dog food formula once your puppy reaches maturity to help him maintain his ideal body condition.

*When to Switch Puppy to Adult Food*
Once you know when your puppy will reach maturity, you can decide when to switch to adult food.
If your puppy will be full grown at 12 months, you can start transitioning him to an adult formula around his first birthday. It can take 7 to 10 days to make the switch, so you’ll want to plan for that before you start.

*How to Transition Puppy to an Adult Dog Food*
When you stop feeding puppy food, you must change more than just the food he eats. The number of meals and portion sizes will shift, too.
Most puppies eat three meals a day, but adult dogs can eat just two meals per day. The feeding guide on your dog’s food label will tell you how much to feed your dog each day and to split the amount into two meals.
When it’s time to transition your puppy to an adult dog food, do so gradually. A gradual transition helps prevent stomach upset.
Here’s a sample transitional feeding plan:

*Days 1 to 2: *Feed 3/4 of the normal amount of puppy food and add 1/4 adult dog food.
*Days 3 to 4*: Serve half puppy food and half adult dog food.
*Days 5 to 7: *Feed 1/4 puppy food and 3/4 adult dog food.
*Days 8 to 10: *Serve only adult dog food.
If your dog resists eating the adult food or experiences an upset stomach, extend the transition time as needed. Consult with your veterinarian for more help if needed.

How Long to Feed Puppy Food & Switching to Adult Dog Food | Purina


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> This is Purina's advice
> 
> *How Long to Feed Puppy Food & When to Switch to Adult Dog Food*
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

I didn't bother to mix it for Loki. He had been stealing our other dog's adult for as often as possible since we got him. They are still on two different adult foods as they are such different sizes. He still steals her food. 
He also drinks from the toilet every chance he gets, eats dead lizards, and licks the pavement when it rains.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

EJStevenP said:


> Dogs are SO GROSS!!!! Mine were fighting over something with a tail. It was a dead something and had probably been dead for awhile. I didn't look too closely...just grabbed it with a paper towel and threw it away. GAG.


In the last week Annie has eaten a bunch of dead worms, part of a dead bunny, a crisp dried road squirrel, a half rotten fish, and a random birds wing, all with zero discernable consequences.

But God forbid i feed her too much chicken, or a bit of salmon kibble, or too much fat!

Answering the question, if the kibbles are similar, I don't bother with a transition. If it's a big change, I will do a transition. If it's because the current food really doesn't agree with the dog, I do a sudden switch too.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

For Want of Poodle said:


> In the last week Annie has eaten a bunch of dead worms, part of a dead bunny, a crisp dried road squirrel, a half rotten fish, and a random birds wing


So relatable. With a side of "what the heck was that?!"


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

I_love_dogs said:


> I didn't bother to mix it for Loki. He had been stealing our other dog's adult for as often as possible since we got him. They are still on two different adult foods as they are such different sizes. He still steals her food.
> He also drinks from the toilet every chance he gets, eats dead lizards, and licks the pavement when it rains.


Thank You


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

For Want of Poodle said:


> In the last week Annie has eaten a bunch of dead worms, part of a dead bunny, a crisp dried road squirrel, a half rotten fish, and a random birds wing, all with zero discernable consequences.
> 
> But God forbid i feed her too much chicken, or a bit of salmon kibble, or too much fat!
> 
> Answering the question, if the kibbles are similar, I don't bother with a transition. If it's a big change, I will do a transition. If it's because the current food really doesn't agree with the dog, I do a sudden switch too.


Thank You


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's been mentioned above but I'm repeating the caution for sudden switching. 

If your dog is already eating a variety of foods (ewww and otherwise) and has no history of GI upset due to that, or if your dog is eating a limited/no variety of foods and has rarely/never had GI upset, then it might be ok to do the sudden switch with little/no consequences. 

If your dog has a history of observed or diagnosed GI issues I'd stick to the slow transition. 

Mine are not cast-iron gut kind of guys .


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's been mentioned above but I'm repeating the caution for sudden switching.
> 
> If your dog is already eating a variety of foods (ewww and otherwise) and has no history of GI upset due to that, or if your dog is eating a limited/no variety of foods and has rarely/never had GI upset, then it might be ok to do the sudden switch with little/no consequences.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Rose n Poos said:


> Mine are not cast-iron gut kind of guys .


My older minipoo isn’t a cast iron kinda of girl either. Neither of mine eat ewwwww stuff. But lots of dogs are, it’s important to understand how your dog reacts to food and take that into account.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

Skylar said:


> My older minipoo isn’t a cast iron kinda of girl either. Neither of mine eat ewwwww stuff. But lots of dogs are, it’s important to understand how your dog reacts to food and take that into account.


Thank You


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

We transitioned Charlie over at about one year, but it wasn't very scientific. I tried moving him from Royal Canin for puppies with sensitive skin to Royal Canin for adult poodles, but he didn't like the larger kibble, so I switched him back for a bit and then moved him to Royal Canin X-Small (he's a toy, a little under 10 pounds). We talked with the vet at the time and she said it really isn't a big issue how and when to transition - as the Purina piece says, puppy food has more calories, so some dogs might put on too much weight if they stay on it, but Charlie's not a big eater in any event (unless it's steak). He's still not crazy about kibble, but he will eat it if we mix it with a little canned food.


----------

